# Should I let my pup sleep on sofa or put him in the crate???



## Lancs90 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi so we got our puppy a couple days... He's already been in his crate to sleep today but after he had some food he started to fall asleep on the sofa should I leave him there to sleep or put him in his crate as that's where he will sleep at night??


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

If you are happy to have him on the sofa once he is an adult, for as long as someone is with him to prevent him falling off if he rolls, I see no problem with him sleeping on the sofa.
If you don't want him to be allowed on the sofa as an adult then I'd not have him on the sofa at all and I'd teach him he sleeps in his bed.


----------



## Lancs90 (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't mind him being on the sofa at all I just didn't want him thinking that was his bed as at night he will be in his crate... Also will be in there when I can't supervise him


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lancs90 said:


> I don't mind him being on the sofa at all I just didn't want him thinking that was his bed as at night he will be in his crate... Also will be in there when I can't supervise him


I don't think that will be a problem, my puppy has a big bed he can use during the day, then he has to go in his pen at night .......... this was the arrangement from day 1 and he is happy, when I tell him 'go to bed' he always goes to the pen.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

My dog likes getting onto the sofa during the evening when we sit watching to, but she sleeps in her bed in the kitchen/diner at night, prior to that it was the crate when she was a puppy. Start as you mean to go on. If you are ok about dog on the sofa, then continue, but just take him to his crate for the night. Is the crate in the lounge or elsewhere? I think because my dog sleeps somewhere completely different at night, then she associates going to bed for the night as being somewhere else, not on the sofa. However, when we are staying at our static where the main room is a kitchen/diner/lounge then I've noticed she takes the opportunity to spend the night on the sofa rather then her bed.
Perhaps teaching your pup to only go on the sofa when you say so rather then whenever the dog chooses might be a solution.


----------



## Lancs90 (Jan 28, 2016)

The crate is in my living room during the day and my bedroom at night... He needs picking up to get on the sofa so at the minute it's only up to me when he does on it  he has now decided to go in his crate to sleep anyway


----------



## Lancs90 (Jan 28, 2016)

Can some one tell me if this is normal also we brought him home at around 11 this morning he ate at about 1 it's now 4 and he's still not had a poo he had a wee which started on the carpet and i picked him up he finished on the training pad. But no poo at all he's been in and out of his crate since we brought him home.. He also growls ALOT is this all normal??


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

the rules of the house have to be set right from the start.You say you dont mind him on the couch and that is fine but night time is in the crate.Then that is the way it has to stay.Once you change that pattern and he gets used to it it will be very hard to go back.I wouldnt say the not pooing yet is all that strange with all the new stuff going on.As for the growling are you sure it is not just play?Also i noticed you said potty pads.Why not just take him outside?


----------

